# effectiveness of st john's wort



## Hildegard1991 (Jul 16, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has consistently taken St. John's wort as a medication. I currently take escitalopram (Lexapro), and was thinking about adding or switching to this herb. I have heard it can help mild to moderate cases of depression (which I don't have, but maybe it will make me less self-focused or have a positive outlook?) I am especially considering this because of all of the medicines I take have drowsiness as side effects. Also, I am beginning to resent the process of getting medications. Finally, I have also heard of interactions between St. John's wort and fluoxetine (Prozac) but no other SSRI's. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

It caused me extreme suicidal behavior


----------



## TruthAndOtherDisasters (Dec 17, 2013)

I took it daily when I was in my worst part of depression/PTSD. I was at the part where I was so anxious and depressed I barely made myself get out of bed. I didn't take any pill or anything else, just drank St.John's Wort tea (I bought the herb and brew it myself so it had no chemicals or additions). I definitely thing it aid me getting better, I just can't say how much.
At the time I was just beginning a relationship, and both me and him wanted me to be happy and able to function normally...so for few months I was intensely concentrated on recovery. More self-recovery, because then, and for a full year more I wasn't quite ready for professional help.
But, here is what I did do:
I joined some forums and online support groups(like here, though I didn't know this forum then)
I was unable to get myself to exercise any other way, so I went on long walks with friends. Or for the most part, went out once daily to walk in the park on my own, and listen to music blasting in my ears- or to an audio book. I usually did that for an hour- often even 2 or 3 hours daily. Anything to distract myself.
I read a lot about depression etc and what I was dealing with and tried to work through it.
I wrote daily- both in anonymus blog, and in journal, and started really dealing with how I got to feeling so bad. 
I drank that tea daily, sometimes twice. 
I tried to meet good friends from time to time, even when I felt like only staying at home.
I drank vitamins to compensate for the fact that I couldn't take better care of myself and was eating whatever.
And that's about it, I suppose. It was a dark time, and it took some months, but then things started getting better slowly.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I found it increased my anxiety levels, I also became sadder and teary.


----------



## Angier (Oct 14, 2015)

Has anyone experienced tolerance on St. John's Wort?


----------



## WesCody (Jan 27, 2016)

I take Neuro Clarity daily that has 250mg of st. johns wort. I can definitely feel the effects of it, less-stress and more calm. However, after taking it for 2 months, the effect is not as strong...so yes I do build a tolerance to it, but i can still feel the effects, though it is more subtle.


----------

